# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شرایط قبولی دانشگاه ازاد

## mamaly98

سلام 
من میخوام هوشبری بخونم
ازاد و سراسری فرقی نداره برام ولی برای قبولی دانشگاه ازاد حتما باید دانشگاه ازاد تو شهر خودم باشههههههه یا میشه دانشگاه ازادهای دیگه هم برم :Yahoo (13): ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اخه تو دفترچه کنکور94 دیدم که دانشگاه ازاد حتما باید بومی باشه :Yahoo (35):

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

شرایط قبولی ازاد : داشتن کپی کارت ملی. و مقداری فراوان مانی!

----------

